
Solo founders with profitable businesses: 52 stories - FatalLogic
https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/wjRD/solo-founders-with-profitable-businesses-collected-stories.html
======
FatalLogic
The author of this is also the creator of Sumatra PDF

